# „QuickHMI Eagle“ - „Eine Lizenz für Alles“ jetzt mit Einführungsangebot



## Indi.Systems (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinschaft,

die neue Version *QuickHMI Eagle *(Version 7) unserer SCADA/HMI-Suite QuickHMI ist fertig und geht jetzt mit einem attraktiven Komplettpaket zum fairen Preis an den Start. 
QuickHMI ist ein herstellerunabhängiges HMI-System mit plattformunabhängiger Laufzeitumgebung, mit der die Maschinen- oder Anlagenvisualisierung auf allen gängigen Betriebssystemen ausführbar ist. 
Da es sich um eine HTML5 basierte Software handelt, können die Projekte wahlweise im Browser, mit der QuickHMI-App oder im QuickHMI Viewer (Open Source) dargestellt werden.

Im Zuge der Entwicklung der Version „QuickHMI Eagle“ wurden diverse Verbesserungen vorgenommen und viele Details verfeinert. So konnten auch umfangreiche Sicherheits- und  Performance-Verbesserungen umgesetzt werden.

:arrow: Jetzt neues Lizenzmodell *„Eine Lizenz für alles“*:
Das neue Lizenzmodell der Version Eagle bietet nun ein Komplettpaket, mit dem uneingeschränkt viele Projekte in beliebiger Größe erstellt werden können. 
*Es werden keine zusätzlichen Runtime-Lizenzen oder Clientzugriff-Lizenzen benötigt*, was einen transparenten Überblick über die für Sie anfallenden Kosten bringt.

Ein besonderes Angebot gibt es zur Produkteinführung: Bei Erwerb von „QuickHMI Eagle Professional“ erhaltet ihr bis zum 31.07.2018 einen Rabatt in Höhe von *20%*.

Aber auch für Privatpersonen haben wir Neuigkeiten. 
Für die rein private Nutzung stellen wir die QuickHMI Private-Edition  gegen eine geringe Schutzgebühr zur Verfügung.

Eine kostenlose Testversion steht unter *www.quickhmi.de* zum Download zur Verfügung.

Für Fragen oder Anregungen steht unser Team unter der Info-Hotline 0800-7235102 oder per eMail unter support@indi-systems.de gerne zur Verfügung.

Grüße
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## yogi70 (20 Juni 2018)

Ich muss jetzt doch einmal nachfragen, bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich es richtig verstanden habe.
Wir haben nun schon innerhalb einiger Projekte QuickHMI im Einsatz, allerdings in der alten Version. Welche Änderungen im Bezug auf die Lizenzen gibt es jetzt?

Konkretes Beispiel: Eine Anlage mit 10 Visu-Panels, wieviele Runtime-Lizenzen muss ich jetzt beziehen, wenn ich QuickHMI einsetzen möchten? Eine oder zehn?


----------



## Indi.Systems (21 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
für eine Anlage mit 10 Arbeitsstationen werden mir QuickHMI Eagle genau 0 Runtime-Lizenzen benötigt. Sie benötigen lediglich eine Entwicklerlizenz.

Wir haben mit Einführung des aktuellen Releases 7(Eagle) das Lizenzmodell umgestellt. Es werden nun keine Laufzeitlizenzen, Powertags, etc. mehr benötigt.
Wenn Sie eine QuickHMI Eagle-Lizenz für einen Entwickler haben, können Sie mit dem System visualisieren was sie möchten. Sie können die Laufzeitumgebung an beliebig viele Kunden kostenlos weitergeben, bzw. auf beliebig vielen Maschinen installieren.

Eine kurze Erklärung:
In unserem Unternehmen wurde schon lange Umstellung des Lizenzmodells diskutiert. Wir sind der Meinung das Laufzeitlizenzen eine doppelte Zahlung darstellen, wenn der Anwender bereits das Entwicklungssystem bezahlt hat. Das ist vergleichbar mit der Situation, dass der Anwender eine Word-Lizenz kauft und dann für jedes erstellte Word-Dokument nochmal zahlen sollte. 
Das finden wir nicht richtig, und haben deshalb dieses einfache Lizenzmodell gewählt.


----------



## yogi70 (21 Juni 2018)

Danke, hab's soweit verstanden. 
Kann ich Projekte der Vorgängerversion mit der aktuellen Version öffnen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2018)

Indi.Systems schrieb:


> In unserem Unternehmen wurde schon lange Umstellung des Lizenzmodells diskutiert. Wir sind der Meinung das Laufzeitlizenzen eine doppelte Zahlung darstellen, wenn der Anwender bereits das Entwicklungssystem bezahlt hat. Das ist vergleichbar mit der Situation, dass der Anwender eine Word-Lizenz kauft und dann für jedes erstellte Word-Dokument nochmal zahlen sollte.
> Das finden wir nicht richtig, und haben deshalb dieses einfache Lizenzmodell gewählt.



Mir persönlich gefällt das auch besser – einmal bezahlen und fertig.

Aber es gibt auch Kunden, die sagen, sie wollen die Kosten Projekt-bezogen haben und kaufen pro Anlage die Lizenz (praktisch wie Hardware).

Teilweise ist das auch Politik. Mancher Anbieter ist der Meinung, mit jeder Anlage hat der Kunde einen neuen Nutzen, an dem er "beteiligt" sein muss.

Wie immer im Leben kann man es nicht allen recht machen


----------



## Indi.Systems (22 Juni 2018)

@Gerhard Bäurle Vielen Dank für das Feedback 

@yogi70 Ja, Du kannst QuickHMI-Dragonfly Projekte mit QuickHMI-Eagle öffnen. Das Projekt wird wird dann beim ersten Öffnen in ein Eagle-Projekt konvertiert.


----------



## Indi.Systems (26 Juli 2018)

Hallo,
wir möchten gerne noch einmal auf unsere diesjährige Rabattaktion hinweisen :grin:, die nun in einer Woche ausläuft.
Bis zum 31.07.2018 gewähren wir noch 20% Einführungs-Rabatt auf unsere „QuickHMI Eagle Professional“ Edition

Gerne kann eine Test-Version unter https://www.quickhmi.de/download.html heruntergeladen werden. Für Privatanwender wird eine leicht eingeschränkte Version gegen eine geringe Schutzgebühr angeboten.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch :grin:


----------

